

ReadMe (YC W15) Creates Crisp Documentation for Developers Using Your APIs - jchivers
http://techcrunch.com/2015/03/13/readme-creates-crisp-documentation-for-developers-using-your-apis/

======
jchivers
I recently got going with ReadMe for a side project* for documenting my API
and can attest that both Greg and Gabe have been extremely responsive at
fielding my bugs and feature requests.

The ReadMe product is very well polished and the support of Markdown means
writing documentation is easy without a complicated editor layer to learn.
There's also a palette of pre-configured widgets that you can drop into your
pages to handle embedding code, images, custom HTML/CSS, tables, etc. if you
want to get fancy.

Nearly every time I log in there's a new feature, bug fix or enhancement -
it's great to see the guys build such a useful tool so quickly but without
impacting quality or uptime.

* ReadMe powers [http://dev.avisohq.com](http://dev.avisohq.com) (warning: work-in-progress)

------
readme
I approve of this startup.

